# Oceanic corals in Aldergrove



## mjel72 (Aug 9, 2013)

Last week I posted looking for a place to have my tank drilled and was directed to these guys. I would just like to say a big thanks to Albert an Paul, you were great to talk to and the information you provided me with is much appreciated. This is my first saltwater tank and they had no trouble taking time out to answer questions I had. I also really like the frags I saw in their store and was suprised when Albert said they had sold alot on boxing day, I thought they still had a great selection. Anyway thanks again and I will be seeing you in the future. Also Albert did a really good job on the drilling and would recommend them to others looking to have their tank drilled.


----------



## Wretch (Oct 6, 2012)

mjel72 said:


> Last week I posted looking for a place to have my tank drilled and was directed to these guys. I would just like to say a big thanks to Albert an Paul, you were great to talk to and the information you provided me with is much appreciated. This is my first saltwater tank and they had no trouble taking time out to answer questions I had. I also really like the frags I saw in their store and was suprised when Albert said they had sold alot on boxing day, I thought they still had a great selection. Anyway thanks again and I will be seeing you in the future. Also Albert did a really good job on the drilling and would recommend them to others looking to have their tank drilled.


With all the good things I have been reading I will be sure to go give them a look. Waiting on my boxing day purchases so I can finally get water in my tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, like I've written before, the team at Oceanic are awesome guys and very good to deal with.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok time to take the Santa hat off your avatar


----------

